# ★OVZ VPS Servers★High Quality UK VPS Servers★Save 80% - This week only!★



## DMMediaLtd (Mar 6, 2016)

*Here we have a special offer for VPS Board Members that will blow your socks off we only have Limited Stock! We are giving all new customers who sign up this week 80% off your first month with us!!

To get this fantastic deal simply select a qualifying deal link below & the discount with automaticly apply at the checkout - does not include our Squirrel VPS.*

Our VPS Servers are hosted in the UK connected to multiple 10GB Connections.







 

Mouse VPS
2 Cpu Cores
512MB Ram
30GB Diskspace
2000GB Bandwidth
1 IP Address
*£3.60* Regular Monthly Price | *£0.72* First Month!
Order Now|More Info! 








 

Hamster VPS
3 Cpu Cores
1GB Ram
60GB Diskspace
2000GB Bandwidth
1IP Address
*£5.98* Regular Monthly Price | *£1.20* First Month!
Order Now|More Info! 








 

Chipmunk VPS
4 Cpu Cores
2GB Ram
100GB Diskspace
2000GB Bandwidth
1IP Address
*£11.98* Regular Monthly Price | *£2.40* First Month!
Order Now|More Info! 








 

Squirrel VPS
6 Cpu Cores
4GB Ram
200GB Diskspace
2000GB Bandwidth
2IP Address
*£23.98* Per Month
Order Now|More Info! 



*Included with all plans:*

- 7 Day Money Back Guarantee
- 99.9% Network Uptime Guarantee
- 24/7 Support
- Ticket Support
- Connectivity - 1GB/s
- Openvz
- TUN/TAP Enabled
- Virtualizor Control Panel
- Over 15+ Templates
- Instant Activation!
- Work with a Fully Accredited UK VAT Registered Company

D & M Digital Creations Ltd Hosting Terms of Service

If you have any questions just give us a shout at [email protected] or give us a call on 03301 13 14 15 (open GMT 9:00 - 17:00)

Try us today!!

*Our plans start from just £3.60 per month, all our plans come with a fair trial 7 day money back guarantee, All plans are INCLUSIVE of UK VAT applied to all EU Sales (outside EU VAT will be deducted at checkout!) *

_D & M Digital Creations LtD | ICO Data Protection Registration ZA141448| UK VAT Number GB 229 8200 07_


----------

